# Weather Apps.



## Guest (Jul 22, 2018)

What weather apps does everyone use. I kind of vanilla and use the stock that came with iPhone but I've recently heard of dark sky and weather underground. Any good ones I'm missing?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I like AccuWeather. Really like the radar.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I use RadarScope for radar.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I've always found What The Forecast to be fun.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> I use RadarScope for radar.


That's next level!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

MyRadar is what I use at work when not using our Airline specific app.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

No app. www.windy.com


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Again not an app, but http://www.noaa.gov has everything you need weather wise. Including access to weather models.


----------



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

Fan of MyRadar for real time weather tracking.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2018)

Really liking MyRadar. I tried Dark sky but just didn't care for it.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> MyRadar is what I use at work when not using our Airline specific app.


Just downloaded this. It's excellent.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

g-man said:


> No app. www.windy.com


I'm a fan of www.windy.com as well. I found it helpful during hurricane season when they weren't sure where Matthew and Irma were going to go. It was pretty accurate.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > No app. www.windy.com
> ...


Btw there's an app for that in iOS


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Again not an app, but http://www.noaa.gov has everything you need weather wise. Including access to weather models.


Am i the only one that caught the fact that the canadian is using the American weather services?

:lol: :lol: I skip the Noaa.gov and just go straight to the NWS at weather.gov.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

LawnNerd said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> > Again not an app, but http://www.noaa.gov has everything you need weather wise. Including access to weather models.
> ...


Lol. You should see my phone and computer with all the weather sites I have saved in my bookmarks. A hobby of mine in the winter is looking at weather models like the GFS, CMC, ECMWF and all the others and tracking winter storms. I even use some paid for sites. I think the op was more looking for apps with forecasts and radars rather than weather model sites, but if anyone wants any links to model sites I've got them all lol.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> MyRadar is what I use at work when not using our Airline specific app.


Thanks, i really like this. We live and die by the weather, radar is indispensable for us.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

jonthepain said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> > MyRadar is what I use at work when not using our Airline specific app.
> ...





pennstater2005 said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> > MyRadar is what I use at work when not using our Airline specific app.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

@SNOWBOB11 You sound like me. I dabble in forcasting as well. I use and like www.ventusky.com because of all the variables you can see. And you can change all those for different models like the HRRR for near term, but can switch to the GFS for long term, or the crappy GEM. Have you ever found a website that lets you see the ECWMF (European?)


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

LawnNerd said:


> @SNOWBOB11 You sound like me. I dabble in forcasting as well. I use and like www.ventusky.com because of all the variables you can see. And you can change all those for different models like the HRRR for near term, but can switch to the GFS for long term, or the crappy GEM. Have you ever found a website that lets you see the ECWMF (European?)


Come on the GEM isn't that bad. :? :lol: For the ECMWF I use www.weathermodels.com. It's a paid for site and as of last year it costed $10 a month for a subscription. There are a lot of other things on there too including the euro weeklies long range model. I usually only take out a subscription in the winter months when I spend more time tracking weather. It stinks not having free access to the euro but it is probably the best model out there so what can you do. That ventusky.com looks interesting, I'll have to check it out more.


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

What mobile apps do y'all use to track weather, rainfall etc.

I personally use Climate FieldView and a generic radar app.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Killmeh I merged your topic here.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

The windy website is pretty cool. Thanks for posting that. I usually use intellicast.com.


----------



## Chaseweeks1 (Jul 27, 2018)

Radarscope is the most accurate weather app out there, but if you don't want to pay the $10 then your local tv station weather app is great too.


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

g-man said:


> @Killmeh I merged your topic here.


No problem, sorry about that. Probably should have searched honestly.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Chaseweeks1 said:


> Radarscope is the most accurate weather app out there, but if you don't want to pay the $10 then your local tv station weather app is great too.


PYKL3 on Android is another good one.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

I like eWeather HD. They have apps for iPhone and Android.

http://www.elecont.com/default.aspx


----------



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

Ware said:


> I use RadarScope for radar.


Does that weather app give weather notifications? I see most weather people and storm chasers use it. Does it give detailed forecast or just only have radar?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Alan said:


> The windy website is pretty cool.


They also have a nice web page integration tool. I had it on my site a couple years ago, but it was broken. It's back to working nicely.


----------

